# 2009 TCR Alliance



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

I have been riding Giant Mountain Bikes for years now. Currently on an '08 Reign.

I have been out of road riding for the better part of 12 years and I'm eying the '09 TCR Alliance.

Thoughts?

I'm looking for a bike that can be competitive in some local Crit's and other races, but on a budget.

Is there some other bikes from other companies that I should also be looking at?


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

*which Alliance model?*

the Alliance 1 lists for $1725, the Alliance 0 $2150.

I just got a TCR Advanced SL 0 because my local Giant dealer gave me a HUGE discount on it. I was looking more at Cervelo and Specialized, when my long time mechanic suggested I look at the Giants. He feels that they are typically better spec'd for the money than other brands.The bike is absolutely beautiful, and the similar frame shape goes into the TCR Advanced line also.

If you were looking at the Alliance 0, and your price range was about $2200, take a good look at the TCR Advanced 3. It lists for only $2500, is a FULL carbon frame, not a carbon with alu skeleton like the Alliance frame, and has a very sweet full 105 build. Go to Giant site and compare the two frames, and part spec's, the Advanced is just soooo much nicer for only a couple of hundred more.

Besides, as a long time Giant owner-and if you have bought from that shop before, you should get a good deal anyway. Hell, honesty is the best policy, go for the TCR Advanced and start negotiating price. Don't hesitate to be aggressive, you should be able to get that TCR at the Alliance price, EASILY!

Good luck!


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

Good info

thanks


----------

